# Rep Ranges and Ramp Ups



## PillarofBalance (Jul 2, 2012)

Here is something I see constantly... Pisses me off to no extent.

Example 1:

Guy is setting up to deadlift.  Hey at least he's deadlifting... but:

Set 1:
135 x 15 to warm up

Set 2
225 x 8

Set 3
275 x 6

Set 4
315 x 4

Set 5
405 x 1 with horrible form and dropped from the top.

WTF.  Someone explain why he did more warm up reps than work sets?

Not knocking bodybuilders, but I don't see anyone but bodybuilders do this shit.


----------



## noobmuscle (Jul 2, 2012)

If everyone that does BB'ing does this, that should mean there is some science to it, right? I don't know POB, but I can understand aggravation.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jul 2, 2012)

Aw buddy I guess its time for me to learn something new lol. So I was using the 5x5 technique with a 135x15 warm up doing dead lifts then I would jump to 275 and do 5x5. Using this strategy I was fucking up my form b/c I wasn't getting used to the increased weight. So i went back to something similar to what you described so here is what deads looked like for me last night let me know if you think I should switch it up and what you would like it to look like bro

135x15 225x12 275x10 325x5 345x4 (PR)  I am always looking to learn bro and I respect your opinion


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 2, 2012)

noobmuscle said:


> If everyone that does BB'ing does this, that should mean there is some science to it, right? I don't know POB, but I can understand aggravation.



If everyone jumped off a bridge does that mean there is some science to jumping off a bridge? lol wut?



grizzldsealpoacher said:


> Aw buddy I guess its time for me to learn something new lol. So I was using the 5x5 technique with a 135x15 warm up doing dead lifts then I would jump to 275 and do 5x5. Using this strategy I was fucking up my form b/c I wasn't getting used to the increased weight. So i went back to something similar to what you described so here is what deads looked like for me last night let me know if you think I should switch it up and what you would like it to look like bro
> 
> 135x15 225x12 275x10 325x5 345x4 (PR)  I am always looking to learn bro and I respect your opinion



What I'm getting at grizz is that 135lb deadlifts aren't going to make you grow or make you stronger.  And doing that many reps in a row at that weight will only take away from your top end lifts.  At this point, I don't even bother with 135. I dance around the gym like a fairy to get warmed up, then my first warm up sets are at 225.  I do three reps per set.  And I do as many sets as I need to in order to warm up.

With 5x5 things may be a bit different, but instead next time try this with 3 to 5 min between sets.
Warm Ups
135 x 5
135 x 5
225 x 3
225 x 3
285 x 2
Acclimation Set
325 x 1
5RM
350 x 5

I bet those 350's will come ripping off the floor. Your hips will be nice and fresh still.

If you're not doing a 5x5, continue on with the 350 x 5 for as many sets as you want. Hell do 8 or 10! But they'll be working sets at a more full capacity.

I bring this up btw because I used to lift like an idiot.  Once I cut out the reps at nothing weights, my lifts went up rapidly.  No disrespect intended.


----------



## DF (Jul 2, 2012)

I used to do more warm up reps with deads until I realized that it was taking away from my heavier sets.  Know I start with 225 for 8-10 jump to 315 8-10, 365 6-8 then 405x4.  I was able to get 455 1 rep max but felt my form went to shit.  It maybe just me but deads really take a toll on me so I make them my last exercise of the workout.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 2, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> If everyone jumped off a bridge does that mean there is some science to jumping off a bridge? lol wut?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You warm up way more than I do. I do one warmup set, load up, and pull my working weight. Maybe I'm young and stupid?


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jul 2, 2012)

Ok POB I got ya I will run this next back day fo sho.  I got another one for ya . I suck worst at bb bench. I dont know what it is I can handle 105db's for work sets but I struggle putting up 235x5x5 when using the bar bell for flat bench. Currently I am doing 20 rep 135 warm up then 225x5x3 235x5x2 what would you suggest I change up here I am looking to get stronger in the flat bench?? thanx for the help today is chest for me


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 2, 2012)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> Ok POB I got ya I will run this next back day fo sho.  I got another one for ya . I suck worst at bb bench. I dont know what it is I can handle 105db's for work sets but I struggle putting up 235x5x5 when using the bar bell for flat bench. Currently I am doing 20 rep 135 warm up then 225x5x3 235x5x2 what would you suggest I change up here I am looking to get stronger in the flat bench?? thanx for the help today is chest for me



Same idea. Less reps per set for warm ups.  

Bar x 7
135 x 5
135 x 5
Then if you feel lubed move up. Go by feeling, not by what some mag told ya.

Acclimate
165 x 3
205 x 3

230 x 5
Etc....


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 2, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Here is something I see constantly... Pisses me off to no extent.
> 
> Example 1:
> 
> ...



That looks more like an powerlifters routine.


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 2, 2012)

Cause he is powerlfter...lol


----------



## noobmuscle (Jul 2, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> If everyone jumped off a bridge does that mean there is some science to jumping off a bridge? lol wut?



Good point POB... good point! lol


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jul 2, 2012)

Ok POB here was the new chest bb flat bench BARx7 worst thing i have ever done lol 135x5x2 185x3 205x3 230x5 235x5x2 240x4 255x3 (pr) how would you change it? or is that the tits  (.)(.)


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 3, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> That looks more like an powerlifters routine.



Not to me it don't...  Looks like an idiot doing pyramids.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 3, 2012)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> Ok POB here was the new chest bb flat bench BARx7 worst thing i have ever done lol 135x5x2 185x3 205x3 230x5 235x5x2 240x4 255x3 (pr) how would you change it? or is that the tits  (.)(.)



You hit a PR. I wouldn't change a damn thing. Nice work Grizz.


----------



## Cashout (Jul 3, 2012)

Okay, I am totally different in this regard. I am not much of a fan of the low reps (read less than 8) for anything.

I tried it for years and my body just never responded so my rep scheme is geared more toward higher reps.

Here is the kicker,after a solid warm up,  I open with the heaviest weight I am going to use and cut weight not add weight during my subsequent sets.

For example, chest today looked like this...

Flat bench - 305X10 reps, 295X10 reps, 275X10 reps, 275X10 reps
Flat DB Bench - 100X12 reps, 100X10 reps, 100X10 reps
Incline bench - 225X10, 225X10, 225X10
Cable Flys using an FST-7 finishing technique

Chest done. 35 minutes.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 3, 2012)

Cashout said:


> Okay, I am totally different in this regard. I am not much of a fan of the low reps (read less than 8) for anything.
> 
> I tried it for years and my body just never responded so my rep scheme is geared more toward higher reps.
> 
> ...



Another example of doing it right... The idiots I'm talkin about are the ones who are squatting 135 to failure on a warm up. So long as you're pushing yourself to the brink on WORKING SETS then weight/rep range is all relative.  Nice routine you got bro.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jul 3, 2012)

I can dig this style too^^^^^^I will give it shot ! I love this thread thanx for the tips fellas


----------

